# Giant Talon 3 for a beginner mountain bike?



## npsantini (Dec 15, 2016)

I am new to mountain biking and am on somewhat of a tight budget. I came across the Giant Talon 3 which sells for $540 before tax.

Would that be a good first mountain bike? Where I live there are small/medium trails and little jumps. Nothing too crazy. How much abuse would a bike like that be able to handle?

I know the components probably aren't the best but that's what you get at that price point I guess. Would you guys recommend it?

Here are the specs:


Lightweight and durable ALUXX-grade butted aluminum frame
SR Suntour XCT 100mm-travel fork with hydraulic lockout
Giant alloy double-wall rims, alloy hubs, stainless spokes
Shimano 3x8-speed drivetrain with Tektro hydraulic disc brakes


SizesS, M, L, XLColorsBlack/Green, Black/OrangeFrameALUXX-grade aluminumForkSR Suntour XCT w/ hydraulic lockout & preload adjuster, 100mm travelShockN/AHandlebarGiant Connect Trail, 31.8mmStemGiant SportSeatpostGiant Sport, 30.9mmSaddleGiant Connect UprightPedalsMTB CagedShiftersShimano M310Front DerailleurShimano AltusRear DerailleurShimano AceraBrakesTektro Auriga, hydraulic disc, 160mm

Brake LeversTektro AurigaCassetteShimano HG31 11x34, 8-speedChainKMC Z72CranksetProwheel, 24/34/42Bottom BracketSealed Cartridge, ThreadedRimsGiant Alloy, Double wallHubsAlloy, 32hSpokesStainless Steel, 14gTiresMaxxis Ikon, 27.5x2.2, Wire


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

The nice thing about giant bikes is that they tend to be slightly lighter than a comparable entry bike.

How far can you stretch that budget to get slightly better starting components?

slightly better components all around:
https://www.sunandski.com/p/7705061941610/orbea-men-s-mx-mountain-bike

This bike is just interesting if you don't have huge hills. 
https://www.rei.com/product/108733/diamondback-hook-275-bike-2017

FYI I would not spend the money to upgrade anything other than the drivetrain on these bikes. This is something that could possibly be swapped over to your next bike down the road. You will probably lose 50-60 on resale down the road, so prepare yourself for that. These are things to consider if you think you can go to a bike with a "tapered head tube" and other features that will make it more upgradeable. Don't get me wrong, you can and will have a blast on and with all of these bikes.

You may just buy the bikes that fits you best and that you enjoy looking at and convert it quickly to 1x10. They can be had for a song. Make sure whichever bike you have has a wheelset and freehub that are compatible with a 10 speed shimano cassette. 1x10 and 1x11 is one of the single best modifications you will do next to lighter wheels and better fork. It is those three components that really make the bike.

Suntour usually has an upgrade program that is not too expensive if you buy a new bike with one of their lower end forks such as the xct. https://www.srsuntour.com/pages/upgrade


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a similar spec'd Giant Talon 29er that I abuse on the typical techy stuff we have in New England. It's held up fine except that the front hub seized after a wet trail ride. 

However, I would recommend getting something better if you are interested in the sport. Poster above mentions a tapered headtube, that is a huge concern since straight steer tube forks are harder to find and seemingly more expensive than tapered steerer forks. 

I'm assuming you wouldn't be comfortable ordering a bike online and rather get one from a local shop? If you want to ride now, just get what you can afford (try used bikes as well), and start saving for something better in case you stick with it. If not, no damage done.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

Giant Talon is a decent started bike, and really can handle most anything you can throw at it. 

If you are comfortable doing your own final assembly the bikesdirect.com Motobecane 529 has about the same quality of components for $399. I bought one for my son, but then we live near an actual Bikesdirect store so I got to see it in person before buying and they did the final assembly.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

A Diamondback Mason Trail is no tax/free ship right now through the Corp Sponsorship Program at about 100 over budget.. With that you'd 27.5+ wheels and tires and a Raidon air fork. That combo would be good for a broad range of rocky rooty trails with jumps for the next several years of riding. Medium is available but it comes in and out of stock.

Diamondback Bikes - Hardtail - Mason Trail


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mason trail for the win. It's a really good bike for the money, but unless you can find a local shop that'll put it together, you're the mechanic. That opens up a can of worms similar to all other online bikes. If you don't feel comfortable taking your life into your own hands on your ability to adjust brakes, get a bike from a local shop. Otherwise, buying online has cost advantages.

Alternative is the giant revel 29er for $465. Good bike, very comparable to the talon for less money. The differences is the lack of hydraulic lockout on the fork (which is money better spent on a future fork upgrade) and going from tektro hydraulic brakes to mechanical brakes (which is also money better spent on a future upgrade). If you're short, the talon is OK. If you're tall, 29er should be first choice (right along with 27+)


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

eb1888 said:


> A Diamondback Mason Trail is no tax/free ship right now through the Corp Sponsorship Program at about 100 over budget.. With that you'd 27.5+ wheels and tires and a Raidon air fork. That combo would be good for a broad range of rocky rooty trails with jumps for the next several years of riding. Medium is available but it comes in and out of stock.
> 
> Diamondback Bikes - Hardtail - Mason Trail


Hydrulic brakes, 1x10, air fork on a + bike for under $1000 let alone $700 is hard to argue with.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

+1 on the Mason Trail...I'm tempted to get one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

Mason!


----------



## npsantini (Dec 15, 2016)

I did it. I ordered the Mason. I was hoping they would have the Mason Trail in stock but they didn't so I got the $799 Mason. More than I wanted to spend but it seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

You've done well, grasshopper. Stop by the beginner sticky threads and feel free to ask questions. Youtube has lots of vids on assembly/tuning/maintenance. Just make sure not to forget a helmet and welcome!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

npsantini said:


> I did it. I ordered the Mason. I was hoping they would have the Mason Trail in stock but they didn't so I got the $799 Mason. More than I wanted to spend but it seems like a pretty good deal.


You just saved yourself a lot of money and made learning to ride and having fun much easier.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Great bike for the price! Go and enjoy it as much as you can. Best to join your local MTB clubs and join group rides. Best way to advance your skill is to ride with more experienced riders.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## npsantini (Dec 15, 2016)

IT IS AMAZING!

You will have to take my opinion with a grain of salt because it's my first mountain bike, but wow am I impressed. Coming from strictly road bikes I had no idea what I was missing.

The only weird part, which I think is cool, is how wide the tires are. They seem to be like borderline fatbike territory (probably because I'm so used to skinny tires).

My confidence in and on the bike outweighs my actual ability/skill which is going to be dangerous lol. It feels like I could do anything on this bike.

Thank you guys for suggesting this bike!


----------



## msrfrog (Sep 18, 2016)

The talon 3 is in my list . I broke my cheap department store bike and am saving to get me and the wife a pair of bikes. Talon for me and the tempt for her. Any pics? 


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

npsantini said:


> IT IS AMAZING!
> 
> The only weird part, which I think is cool, is how wide the tires are. They seem to be like borderline fatbike territory (probably because I'm so used to skinny tires).


Not that far off. For dirt, they probably are one of the best sizes for traction and predictable steering in a turn. Less weight than a 4" fat tire doesn't hurt either. IMO, once you go super wide at really low pressure you can get self steer in turns and leaning. 27+ doesn't really get that.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The Mason is a kickass deal to my eye. I think you'll be fine with that bike for a long time. 

I'm kind of curious about a B+ hardtail myself. I tried a relatively long travel full suspension several months ago and it was a bit much for me, but I haven't liked 29" wheels and long travel but love them on short travel, so...

Enjoy it.

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## jezza27 (Jan 13, 2017)

Also looking for a first bike, and it's interesting that the Talon started out as a decent option in this thread and then once the mason came up it was recommended by nearly everyone. Good to know.

What are some bikes in between the Talon series and the mason? The talon seems like a great entry bike for me, but obviously not the best specs. Is it possible to find a bike for under $1000 with an air sprung fork and 1x setup? That seems to be the dream in my ignorant, beginner opinion...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Tire width. Geometry.

A lot of inexpensive hardtails have either XC or detuned XC geometry. If that's what you're looking for, great. The Mason is part of a trend to offer inexpensive bikes with more forgiving geometry for getting rad. If that's what attracts you to mountain biking, I think that's a better fit.

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## jezza27 (Jan 13, 2017)

That's a good point. There must be a thread on entry hardtails with slacker head angles (among other geometry) I haven't found yet? 

I also can't be the first beginner to ask for opinions on geometry vs. components. Is geometry the most important thing when picking a bike? Decent components could outweigh a slightly "worse" geometry. I've got lots to learn and want to soak it all up!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

jezza27 said:


> Also looking for a first bike, and it's interesting that the Talon started out as a decent option in this thread and then once the mason came up it was recommended by nearly everyone. Good to know.
> 
> What are some bikes in between the Talon series and the mason? The talon seems like a great entry bike for me, but obviously not the best specs. Is it possible to find a bike for under $1000 with an air sprung fork and 1x setup? That seems to be the dream in my ignorant, beginner opinion...


Except for maybe bikes direct your not going to find a bike with a worth a crap with an Air fork and 1x10 under $1k. Not new anyway. It's either increasing budget or buying what you can afford and changing forks later. And 1x11 you look at at least twice your budget

And 1x10 isn't some huge upgrade. Actually your downgrading technically, loosing gear range. Not for everyone and not something a new rider should even be worried about. Going 1x10 only costs the money for a narrow-wide chainring if your bike is already 10 speed rear. So $50-60 at most and done. Rest of it is removing everything for the front. Derailleur, shifter and cable. That's 1x.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## jezza27 (Jan 13, 2017)

I'll set my sights a little lower then. 

Sounds like my criteria should be to find an airfork and ideal geometry for a trail bike rather than xc.

I was thinking that a 1x would be less complicated to clean/ learn how to service and maintain, but to your point I could also make the switch pretty easily down the road.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

2x or 3x really isn't anymore difficult to deal with. Just a bit more time consuming. The rear system is more complicated. The only gains from 1x is not worrying about shifting the front. It only because a big deal in all diciplines when first narrow wide (drop stop) chain rings came out as it eliminated the need for a fancy and bulky guide system or a pair of bash guards to keep the chain on. Followed by the release of clutched rear derailleurs that the original design was to reduce chain slap on full suspension bikes. Combine the 2 and suddenly 1x became universal among frames because isg tabs and such weren't needed anymore. Change chainring and done. Full suspension, clutched rear derailleur too and done. Don't forget the option of direct drive 1x cranksets too. Not needed for 1X but looks mean and clean.

That created all you see now. Massive range cassettes, 11 and 12 speed cassettes now. The list is long, it'll make your head spin if your new and trying to catch up.

Truthfully your going to be hard pressed to find any bike with an air fork that's better than the entry coil forks in your price range. For a beginner even an air fork is overrated unless your a heavy weight. Better to aim to avoid suntour forks. Rockshox forks to start in that range you'll be fine. I have seen their entry air fork but I'll debate that it's any better than the coil version. Either is tons better than suntour cheap junk in the sub $1k range.

Otherwise just increase your budget a couple hundred. It's smarter to do in the end anyway if your dead set on a new bike. Spend all you can manage now and save money in the long run. 

Been down that road myself. Fat bike I just got smart, bought used at a good price, shopped sales to upgrade since parts needed replaced anyway. Buying new I will take out a loan before I buy cheap and upgrade later again. Otherwise like I am now, buy frame and build to my own specs. 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## jezza27 (Jan 13, 2017)

Great info thanks! 

Out of the big 3, isn't Trek the only brand that sells entry bikes with a Rockshox fork? 
What other companies don't use Suntour in their entry stuff? Seems so hard to avoid Suntour forks at this price point.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

jezza27 said:


> Great info thanks!
> 
> Out of the big 3, isn't Trek the only brand that sells entry bikes with a Rockshox fork?
> What other companies don't use Suntour in their entry stuff? Seems so hard to avoid Suntour forks at this price point.


I'm not sure you should be focusing on whether they have rockshox or suntour, but if they are spring or air forks. Low end rockshox are spring and higher end suntour are air.. Not sure if it is still going on but suntour had and upgrade program where you could upgrade to a better suntour fork, like the raidon, for a much cheaper price.


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

jezza27 said:


> Great info thanks!
> 
> Out of the big 3, isn't Trek the only brand that sells entry bikes with a Rockshox fork?
> What other companies don't use Suntour in their entry stuff? Seems so hard to avoid Suntour forks at this price point.


Check out used bikes. I found this bike for a friend on the letgo app and we picked it up today.>

My friend actually just bought a used 2017 Trek Marlin 7 today for $350. It is like new as the previous owner only rode it a few times. The pedals were upgraded to Raceface Aeffect which cost $100. Killer deal!!


----------



## jezza27 (Jan 13, 2017)

armii said:


> I'm not sure you should be focusing on whether they have rockshox or suntour, but if they are spring or air forks. Low end rockshox are spring and higher end suntour are air.. Not sure if it is still going on but suntour had and upgrade program where you could upgrade to a better suntour fork, like the raidon, for a much cheaper price.


tigris was saying that at this price range, air vs. coil doesn't even make much of a difference. I would almost agree that air vs. coil with these small cheap forks, the difference is negligible. What's the right move?


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

Check out the new Giant Fathom, offered in both 27.5/29. Air fork, around $1k.

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/fathom-2


----------



## Jstrong (Jan 9, 2017)

I bought my 17 year old son a Giant Talon 3. Got it the week of Thanksgiving and received a Black Friday deal. The sale price $432.00. You can't beat that for this bike. Even at the regular $540 price, it's a solid bike. My son rides it pretty hard and it's done great. The blue and orange paint job is really sharp. We looked at the Trek Marlin, but the Talon was nicer


----------

